# Lightest DJ/Urban Frame



## Mike_freerider (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey im new and i was just wondering what the lightest DJ/Urben frame is?
I am looking at building up a new rig, im thinking..
Chase 1
Pike 454
Mavic 721s or WTB laser disc
Deity bars, stem, crank and seat
Avid juicy brakes
Sram 9 speed drive

What im looking for is a very light flickable combo thats good for everything, and i dont want to go SS because i do alot of 4X, trails, but also urban and Dj

What do u guys think, I want to hear what you guys would do if u were me,
Thanks for your help
Mike


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

It really depends on how hard you want to ride. Sure, there is some light frames, but are they strong? I personally wouldnt go back to aluminum for urban/dj. But since your going to do alot of different riding, and you want it light, I guess it should be aluminum. So check out Addict Cycles. Thats what I would get.(if aluminum)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

there are a lot of high end steal frames that are just as light as the aluminum ones. one very light, but aluminum frame i know of is the Staats MTX...it's rated at 3 lbs 15.9 oz. that's probably as light as you're going to get without giving up strength. you can get them at www.go-ride.com


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Giant stp's come in at around 4 lbs and are only 300 bucks.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

If you want light, Deity stuff isn't what you want.


----------



## rideak (Jul 24, 2006)

dang thats the perfect bike right there i love the chase one frame it feels so nice its pretty light the geometry is perfect for me it manuals so easy.


----------



## Mike_freerider (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Ojai, I have used diety for a while now and they are the best for what i want to do and they also look awesome, what would you recommend for bars stem and cranks then?
Thanks again guys, keep it coming.


----------



## Mike_freerider (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh and also, which frame is lighter STP or Chase.
If any of you have any more suggestions about any part i have mentioned feel free to post.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

black market mob or riot..


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

or the arrow ht frame. right at 4 lbs


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the STP is a really light frameset. tuff as nails also, my 200 pounds of bike abusing madness has been using the frame for almost 2 years now....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

......


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

for dj and urban the lightest you could probably go would have to be one of those carbon Ibis'....i think they'd suit all your needs well.

stp is awesome and light

buy SIC much better product then diety. and everything is designed right up in maryland. amazing amazing stuff. they got camodized too. if you wanna be all racialist and demand white or grey though, nothing a good can of krylon cant fix.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

The 10-74!! Only 3 lbs 10 oz!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

zerossix said:


> for dj and urban the lightest you could probably go would have to be one of those carbon Ibis'....i think they'd suit all your needs well.
> 
> .


wtf? :skep:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> The 10-74!! Only 3 lbs 10 oz!!!! :thumbsup:


thats your best bike right there


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> wtf? :skep:


I hope he was poking fun at the guy who was wondering about the Ibis for jumping earlier.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

> The 10-74!


Just what I was going to say. I wanted my next DJ frame to be steel, but I think rick has got me hooked . . .


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Mike_freerider said:


> Oh and also, which frame is lighter STP or Chase.


STP...........


----------

